# Have you checked your CCG guidelines for over 40s?



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi all!

I was lurking on the current cyclers thread and noticed that one contributor was receiving treatment on the NHS!

I know NICE changed the guidelines a couple of years ago but many PCTs didn't adopt the recommendations.  Intrigued, I looked up my CCG policy and it changed last June!  Not happy!   I was referred to my fertility unit last year and have been having tests, appointments etc and no one has informed me of the changes which means I am entitled to one free cycle.  I was meant to start treatment next week and that would have been self-funding.  It has been delayed now, due to having to have surgery.

I am now going to go back to my GP and ask to be transferred to the NHS list.  Hopefully, as I have had all investigations etc, it shouldn't be too long a wait and I won't be able to start anything until at least August anyway because of my impending surgery. 
The money that we have saved could be used for a next cycle of the first one is unsuccessful.  We were already planning to save money for a second cycle but if we can get a NHS cycle, we will be able to have three in quick succession. 

I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar.  I would urge you to find out if there have been any updates to your local policy!


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi Andade

Interesting topic. I lived in one area where they are really poor for funding and don't adopt the NICE guidance - they certainly won't fund anyone over 39. So we decided to sell our house to fund it ourselves and to rent (what's the point in having a big lovely house with no kids in it?). When doing this though, we looked really carefully at where did fund over 40s. We are near to 4 different CCGs so I looked at the CCG's individual policies and emailed the relevant people and we moved to a CCG that said they fund over 40s. My consultant told me that the CCG we moved to didn't fund, but we looked into it ourselves and it did - she wasn't up to date with her info. We have just had funding agreed in principle for 1 round (fingers crossed it goes through)!

So it's definitely always worth checking it out yourself as the consultants don't always seem to have the most up to date info. Like with everything in this process, the only times we get anywhere is when we look things up ourselves and go and ask the right questions based on that!

I used this website that breaks down the criteria for each CCG and it seems to be pretty accurate and up to date. I found it from someone on here:

http://www.ivfyes.org/home/4584569764

Good luck

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites readers are reminded thatFertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I just had my one NHS cycle at 40 and three months. They allow you  six months from your 40th birthday (I had my funding through before hitting 40). My hospital is in Croydon. 

The cycle wasn't successful and I'm now looking for London based clinics, but I do feel very lucky to have had one practice run for free.


----------



## andade (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Aurora and Kazzee!

Aurora, it's amazing how much we have to go through just to have a chance at having a baby. Really hope your funding goes through. 

Congratulations Kazzee on getting your NHS cycle.  Sorry it wasn't successful but at least you get to save some money for the next one!  Which clinics are you looking at?  I think if my treatment at my hospital isn't successful, I might go for ARGC or Barbados.  They seem to be the two that I am leaning towards.

I totally agree that you need to do your own research.  I used to check the policy all the time before I turned 40 but surgery and BMI got in the way of getting NHS treatment.

As for me, the hospital where I am based really have no excuses for not knowing of the changes, as they are the main fertility hospital for the local CCG's.
I've been trying to make an appointment with my GP but she hasn't had any available.  Hopefully, I can get one for this week to discuss being transferred across to the NHS list.  My CCG will fund up to age 41 but you must commence treatment before your 42nd birthday.  So I still have some leeway! 

Good luck with your journies!


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

*Andade* We've got an appointment at the ARGC on 27 March (that's how long the waiting list is). It does seem to be the best option for my age group - presuming they take me on. They tend to advise immune treatment from what I can see and it looks like that might be necessary for me due to the fact that I have endometriosis (which is autoimmune). Also a friend of mine went with them and she was successful so I feel hopeful.

Re the NHS cycle someone has suggested that since I didn't get to transfer stage I might get another go, but I'm not counting on it, and even if it was possible I think the opportunity would run out in March.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Good luck to you both - I hope you manage to get another cycle Kazzzee and that it comes through for you Andade


----------

